# my subs



## hayse14 (Feb 25, 2014)

hey i was driving one day and my subs cut out, i have a 750 watt amp with 2 12" and they are nice but i checked all the fuses and there fine, i cut and stripped all new wire to the amp and the subs, and i checked my connection to my car battery and now i have no idea what to do and i don't know whats wrong ... PLZ help me


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

It can be a dozen different things. I would start by checking and assuring you are getting power from the battery to the amp, radio to the amp (control), amp to subs. Then assure you have a good, solid, independent ground for the amp. Make sure the resistance from the amp to the subs isnt too little for what the amp can handle. Did you set the gain with a multimeter, excess distortion at high volume can kill the subs. Smell the back of the subs, if it smells like burnt electrical wires, they are no good.


----------



## hayse14 (Feb 25, 2014)

alright i will and the back of them don't smell i have my gain set down pretty low honestly but when i turn my car on the power light on my amp doesn't turn on so im thinking my connection is bad to my battery


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Get a volt meter on the amp power and ground and confirm 12+ volts, then check the remote wire for voltage as well. If all checks out move to the speaker output on the amp and switch to ohms and check to see if your meter can read the impedance of the woofer(s).


----------

